# a thousand posts



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

woohoo finally go there lol


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice one m8. :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

nothing compared to 3596


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

or 2.880 :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> or 2.880 :thumb:


shurrup there was a time i had more than you lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Pretty good considering you weren't posting for a bit. Where did you go anyway?


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Gordons a post whore though  3500 posts and he only joined in september haha


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Last time I give you any help. :lol:

You should try and be off work. Dam boredom


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> shurrup there was a time i had more than you lol


I was there to witness that event :lol:
There was a brief moment in time where the scots ran this forum :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> I was there to witness that event :lol:
> There was a brief moment in time where the scots ran this forum :lol:


Dont you start Scotts Ok in my books. 
Any way where have you been hiding?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

As I said before in your collection thread - just been busy in general. 'Prelims' have just finished so now I can kick back, chillax and go drinking in the streets with some tonic :lol::lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I think we could very quickly turn this into another Scottish night. We could call it Homecoming Night


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Somethings I believe and some I dont.
Prelims ok Drinking no sorry. :lol:

Ok since where all here David G is talking about an mini meet. Some know about it some dont.

PDR Demos and the like. If interested let me know and I will forward the info when It is confirmed.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Seriously prelims just finished but am joking about the tonic :lol:

If the date is right count me in :thumb:
PDR takes way too long though  but the art in PDR is quite something 
The brother is not long back from doing a week long course  Probably going to offer some services in the future 

:lol: Scots night it is


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

If I had know that he could have got to work on my wing.
Is he looking for some work?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Just need Madyn and Grizzle noo  (Laurel and Hardy)


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^ :lol::lol::lol:

Good double act though.:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Just need Madyn and Grizzle noo  (Laurel and Hardy)


:lol::lol:

Doug I still have those hamlet sitting in my room :lol: Any takers 
Havent seen Alan around lately


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I met him a few weeks ago now. He is doing ok.
And enjoying being back to work.
But does not come on that often now. But visits.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh good :thumb:
Glad hes still around

What ever happened to alanjo aka samples r us ?? 
Shows you how much I have missed recently


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

caledonia said:


> ^^^ :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Good double act though.:thumb:









Silva1 said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Doug I still have those hamlet sitting in my room :lol: Any takers
> Havent seen Alan around lately


Keep em for me


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'l remember them for the next meet 

What a turn out for a scottish thread though :lol:
Just as bad as the numbers at meets


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Same members all the time.
Hard core. :lol:

Never mind fingers crossed.:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> I'l remember them for the next meet
> 
> What a turn out for a scottish thread though :lol:
> Just as bad as the numbers at meets


You know what the Scots are like on a Friday night though m8, the bevvy will be flowing now.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Just need Madyn and Grizzle noo  (Laurel and Hardy)


Right here :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Morning big stuff.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Right here :thumb:


Morning Graham

I bet you've got a bowler hat like that


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

are we gonna keep this thread going, could make it hardcore users only lol


----------

